# Sticky Boxes?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

throw snow on them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

david_z said:


> throw snow on them.


Yup, keep your board waxed and throw snow on the top sheet.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Too lazy to throw snow all the time, decided to just do the boxes in the morning.


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

:dizzy: so you are to lazy to throw a little snow on them :lameass:
but not to walk up every time, to go down the run again, and again and again 1:


----------

